# Comodo Software users Windows 10 *Important*



## P4-630 (Jun 30, 2017)

"_Hi All,
We stronly advise Comodo users not to update to latest MS update KB4022716, which is available for Windows 10 users till they have new fixed version of Comodo internet security products installed.

*Affected Products:*
- Comodo Internet Security / Comodo Antivirus / Comodo Firewall (Affected versions: v6246 and below)
- Comodo Cloud Antivirus (Affected versions: v533 and below)
- Internet Security Essentials (Affected versions: v81 and below)
- Comodo Secure Shopping (Affected versions: v97 and below)

*Possible Problems:*
In case you have updated to MS update KB4022716 prior to updating to latest fixed version of Comodo products, following issues may appear:

- Crashing browsers
- May not be able to login to Windows

*Resolution:*
If you are able to login, you can uninstall Comodo and re-install latest fixed Comodo version. Else you need to go to Windows Safe Mode and uninstall Comodo product or re-store system to state before Comodo product was installed.

In case you want to keep Comodo and pause Windows updates for some time, you may use following steps:
*Step - 1:* Click on Start icon on Windows
*Step - 2:* Next click on Settings menu item, it will open "Windows Settings" window
*Step - 3:* Select "Update & Security" section from there and it will show "Windows Update" section
*Step - 4:* Click on "Advanced Options" next, there is "Pause Updates" section allowing you to pause Windows updates for next several days

You can find same steps with images here .

*Reason:*
There are unexpected changes in last MS update KB4022716, which are incompatible with Comodo products._"

https://forums.comodo.com/news-anno...ate-kb4022716os-build-15063447-t119928.0.html


----------



## Toothless (Jun 30, 2017)

That's a huge issue.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 30, 2017)

Very good of Comodo to inform people of potential problems Regarding Microsoft making their OS incompatible with their product.
to often these problems are found out after they occur
and everyone denying responability untill  fix's are available


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 30, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Very good of Comodo to inform people of potential problems Regarding Microsoft making their OS incompatible with their product.
> to often these problems are found out after they occur
> and everyone denying responability untill  fix's are available



It's not a problem with Windows, it's a problem with THEIR OWN software which just goes haywire if you do install this update. Comodo has continuously had such dumb problems through years. One of only few developers. I have no clue what the hell they are doing.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 30, 2017)

You Say


RejZoR said:


> It's not a problem with Windows, it's a problem with THEIR OWN software


which they do Accept hense the Advisory to not install the update untill users update their ( Comodo) Software

But Other would not agree with your view

Such as
kaspersky internet security and their current Lawsuit over Defender and other 3rd Party A/V programs incompatibility after M/S Updates


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 30, 2017)

its not up to M$ to check with every software developer before rolling out an update(IMO), its just not realistic.

MBAM had an issue like this that i worked closely with them on resolving on my end, & it happened more than once.. although I have to admit that it can't be easy to plan for something you have no way of knowing so it's a tricky situation for both the program developers it as well as Microsoft , which is why each is responsible for their own work. A working relationship is key between companies for seemless rollouts


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jun 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> its not up to M$ to check with every software developer before rolling out an update(IMO), its just not realistic.



However, unless MS provides advance warning and coding to software makers, which at the very least should include AV/AM vendors, then it is impossible for them to make themselves compatible with the latest updates.  This is part of the reason that updates come out 30 or more days after a deficiency was found.  Apparently MS forgot to tell Comodo, or as @dorsetknob mentioned above, they just decided to tell everyone to eff off on this update.


----------



## RejZoR (Jun 30, 2017)

It's just Comodo which repeatedly has these dumb problems.


----------



## pigulici (Jun 30, 2017)

So I must re-install last Comodo, because update to last version it is too "tech" for comodo?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 30, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> We stronly advise Comodo users not to update to latest MS update KB4022716, which is available for Windows 10



Don't run the update on the OS that doesn't allow you to stop updates. Got it.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 30, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Don't run the update on the OS that doesn't allow you to stop updates. Got it.



 Don't know about that....

Luckily _I'm_ on Windows 8.1, I do have Comodo Firewall but it seems not to be an issue on my OS.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 30, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> We stronly advise Comodo users not to update to latest MS update KB4022716, which is available for Windows 10 users





Solaris17 said:


> Don't run the update on the OS that doesn't allow you to stop updates. Got it.


You Forgot to ADD THIS PART OF THE QUOTE


P4-630 said:


> till they have new fixed version of Comodo internet security products installed.


Talk about Selective Quoting to try and make a point


----------

